
Regulatory Comments and CEO Skill - kgwgk
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-12-13/regulatory-comments-and-ceo-skill
======
kgwgk
> [...] What is the lesson here? I mean it is probably the great lesson of our
> times, the maxim engraved over the entrance to the internet: Don't read the
> comments.

> [...] The obvious implication is that every company's CEO is better than
> every other company's CEO. No wonder they all get paid so much.

> [...] Perhaps if you are really into crypto, the skull and crossbones looks
> like a good sign.

